# Plan of Attack in BVI, Island Hopping



## Robes

Hi All-

It seems most sailors who depart Tortola head to Norman/ Peter/ Salt islands their 1st day, then proceed toward Gorda Sound.

I have 10 nights and plan passage to Anegada. Do the charter companies have rules to certain destinations, eg. depart Gorda Sound to Anegada and return to "X" or could I depart from eg.Guana Is & return to JVD? Do sailors depart JVD to Anegada, probably not first choice but conditions suitable? You may depart Gorda Sound simply for better sailing conditions, but do Charter Co's dictate?

Do Charter Co's have limits to sail off the islands? I was thinking of trolling the "South Drop", from Virgin Gorda to ~Peter Is. about 1.5- 2 miles off shore, would there be a problem with that?

Is there a preferred rotation to island hop or do Charter companies dictate this despite your plan?

I would like to set some plan, waypoints etc. to start with, if it works great, if not we alter course/plan. I don't expect I have to stay on a rigid sail plan that I submit to the company, do I?

Weather, seas, all factors in consideration, can I sail where I want in BVI waters (I have permission to Anegada)? 

Hey, I'm getting pumped up- I leave April 7th, I just don't want any surprises if possible...


----------



## Bermudahigh

Here's a reply I did for folks doing 14 day charter. The same theory applies.


Leaving Roadtown you can go left or right. With 14 days, i'd put Anegada (with Conch's permission) on your list. This will be the at least a 2-3 day stop. Depending if you want to anchor or use moorings, be with people or get away from the crowd, will determine your stops. From Road town, i'd stop at Trellis Bay first, grab a mooring, have lunch at the loose mongoose, stroll the beach, dine at the last resort. call for reservations by 4pm, this applies to most restaurants, especially this time of year. From Trellis, I'd head to Virgin Gorda, stopping at the Dogs for a snorkel, or just a pause, to get folks off the boat, in the water. I would pull into Leverick bay, enjoy their pool, do laundry, provision up and ck out North Sound, Vixen Point, Saba, Bitter End. Take a taxi to the Baths, make a day of that. From there, Anegada. Its about 15NM heading 003. Double ck that, as i usually leave from Jost Van Dyke.
THere's a whole website dedicated to Anegada, its approach and what to do there.
Grilled lobster for dinner is offered at most of the restaurants. Take a taxi to loblolly or flash of beauty. this time of year, not sure there will be food at Flash. Take time to explore this island, and do some research. Here's a start: Navigating to Anegada
From Anegada, I'd stop at Marina Cay, across from Trellis bay. Beach fun, food, some shopping. Then, I'd go down the north side of Tortola, stopping in Cane Garden, if the weather permits, on to Jost Van Dyke, Diamond Cay to start. Hike for 10-20 minutes to the bubbler, natures jacuzzi. Work your way to White Bay. Great beach, lots of folks at the Soggy Dollar Bar. I'd leave for West End, Tortola, grab a mooring, and if you could not get into Cane Garden Bay due to weather, rent a car from Jerry's car rental, they'll pick you up, and spend time seeing the beaches, make reservations at banankeet, for best sunset dining and then Pam's delight, for great local food.
From West End, i'd head to Norman Island. Snorkel the caves then head to the beach at Pirates, stopping for lunch on the Willie T. For my last stop, i'd make my way to Cooper Island, directly across from Road town, allowing for an ez run back to Conch.
There's a bunch more/less depending on you.
Shout if i can help


----------



## Robes

Thanks for that great itinerary Bermudahigh, appreciate it


----------



## Minnewaska

I don't recall any charter company requiring a particular itinerary, although, all have restrictions on some specific passages or anchorages. 

We (I think most) find a general counter clockwise trip to work best, so that you are beating into the wind while inside SFDC and have a downwind leg when exposed to the northerly ocean swell. Fielders choice, however.

Day one is really like a shakedown cruise on a new boat and you'll likely get a late start after briefings, provisioning, etc. Plan a relatively short cruise, so you can quickly relax away from the bustle of the charter marina. Then I like to press day 2 to get a longer passage out of the way, say all the way to North Sound. No right or wrong, do it your way.

I don't get the attraction of Anegada. Its relatively far on an exposed passage and can be very tricky to navigate the approach. Some charter companies do restrict this trip, perhaps because it would be so difficult for them to come bail you out. 

With 10 days on your first trip, I would personally leave it off the itinerary and spend more time seeing the rest. Just about anywhere else, you can change your mind enroute, bail into a different anchorage, snorkle along the way, etc. With Anegada, you're committed. Some love it though.


----------



## jimgo

I agree with Minne...Anegada is very pretty, but I'm not sure it's worth the trouble unless you have a specific reason to go there. Lots more to do close to Tortola, and much of it within an easy sail.

Now, mind you, I'm pretty much a land lubber. I've been to the North Sound a whopping two times, the first of which was about 25 years ago. That's where I originally learned to sail, though, and it's a beautiful area. Went back about 8 years ago with my (just married) bride, and fell in love with it all over again. We did a day trip to Anegada by powerboat, and it was fun to go somewhere else and see the sights, but in hindsight, I could just as easily have skipped the trip. Even in a powerboat, it can be a long, and somewhat uncomfortable, ride.


----------



## nodders

Our charter company gave us some recomended destinations (that were generally the busiest, most expensive places in the islands) and, during the chart breifing, identified passages to avoid. We set out with a limited plan that generally consisted of geting up each day and deciding where we wanted to go that day. The morning we left Cooper we started setting out for the baths, but there was a huge flotilla headed that way, so we stuck around Salt Island and peter island and did the baths the next day.

I think the charter companies main issue is that you return the boat on time and in good condition! Where you go with it (within reason) is not a concern.


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc

For your first day don't plan on getting out of the marina before 3 pm. Our charter start time was 12 pm and the boat was empty on the dock the night before. We had our briefing and went to Rite Way for provisions and sat there at the dock while they got the boat ready. After we were allowed onboard which was after 1:30 pm we waited again to get briefed on the boat systems and then waited again to get our dink and finally get someone to get us out of the marina. Can't take the boats out without a guide. It was close to 3 pm before we got out, I pitched a fit and got a bottle of rum for my troubles. 




Hopefully you will have better luck? Just saying don't plan on going too far on day one!


----------



## Minnewaska

Big advantage to stay aboard the night before and get in on the first briefings of the day. They do charge more than I would have thought appropriate for that. Something like $200, which is not far off the cost of a hotel room as another option.


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc

Minnewaska said:


> Big advantage to stay aboard the night before and get in on the first briefings of the day. They do charge more than I would have thought appropriate for that. Something like $200, which is not far off the cost of a hotel room as another option.


I totally agree...We tried to no avail, so we had to stay the night at Ft. Burt Hotel. Imagine our surprise when they told us our boat name and we realized that it had been sitting there empty on the dock the night before


----------



## Minnewaska

Bowedtoothdoc said:


> I totally agree...We tried to no avail, so we had to stay the night at Ft. Burt Hotel. Imagine our surprise when they told us our boat name and we realized that it had been sitting there empty on the dock the night before


Nothing surprises me in the islands. However, , there is probably more to preparing for a stay aboard than meets the eye. We've found linens arranged and welcome instructions on the salon table, not to mention the traditional bottle of rum. More important to them, I suspect, is they fully inventory and inspection of the boat before you arrive.

Horizon claimed to dive the hull of every boat before each charter and they keep a video, so you can't claim any damage already existed. Makes one wonder if they do the same in the cabin, etc. They probably should.


----------



## Tim R.

In 2009 we did exactly that. Left from Virgin Gorda to Annagada and returned to JVD. We chartered from Sunsail.

Staying aboard the first night is helpful. We are doign that next Friday. Will likely head to Cooper the first night and try to stay a day ahead of teh crowds at VG where we hope to have our St. Pattys day flotilla party at Saba.


----------



## Invictus

There is not too much to add to what others have already said, but here is my experience:

- was there two times chartering with Sunsail and Moorings (same base). I think Anegada is generally out of bounds, primarily due to the tricky approach for most of the inexperienced charterers but I assume exceptions can be made.

- We did JVD to Anegada and it was a great sail on a single tack

- In my opinion Loblolly Bay itself is worth the trip but also it is the longest stretch of open sea sail, so there is some navigation challenge (in particular the flat profile of Anegada which is almost invisible from a distance)

- we stayed the first night on board and were out on the sea before noon the next day. Also it is advisable to arrange for the provisions delivery in advance so you get it the night before.

- if you try to go from Norman Island to JVD you should be careful to stay within BVI waters as I heard some boats got the attention of the USVI coast guard.

- The itineraries are many and very flexible, the only thing I would suggest is to stay the last night somewhere close to Road Town (Cooper or Peter Islands) so you have a predictable trip to the base as you have to return the boat by 11am the next morning.

Enjoy the sail!


----------



## Minnewaska

Invictus said:


> .....if you try to go from Norman Island to JVD you should be careful to stay within BVI waters as I heard some boats got the attention of the USVI coast guard.......


First I've ever heard of a problem. We've certainly tacked right up snug to St. John's, although, I've never seen the Coasties to report on their reaction. I'm surprised its an issue, as long as you do not drop a hook. SJ is hard to avoid around West End, Sopers, Thatch Island, etc.


----------



## Robes

Minnewaska said:


> Big advantage to stay aboard the night before and get in on the first briefings of the day. They do charge more than I would have thought appropriate for that. Something like $200, which is not far off the cost of a hotel room as another option.


 Yes, we're doing the sleep aboard. That should be a big help....


----------



## chef2sail

Bermudahigh said:


> Here's a reply I did for folks doing 14 day charter. The same theory applies.
> 
> Leaving Roadtown you can go left or right. With 14 days, i'd put Anegada (with Conch's permission) on your list. This will be the at least a 2-3 day stop. Depending if you want to anchor or use moorings, be with people or get away from the crowd, will determine your stops. From Road town, i'd stop at Trellis Bay first, grab a mooring, have lunch at the loose mongoose, stroll the beach, dine at the last resort. call for reservations by 4pm, this applies to most restaurants, especially this time of year. From Trellis, I'd head to Virgin Gorda, stopping at the Dogs for a snorkel, or just a pause, to get folks off the boat, in the water. I would pull into Leverick bay, enjoy their pool, do laundry, provision up and ck out North Sound, Vixen Point, Saba, Bitter End. Take a taxi to the Baths, make a day of that. From there, Anegada. Its about 15NM heading 003. Double ck that, as i usually leave from Jost Van Dyke.
> THere's a whole website dedicated to Anegada, its approach and what to do there.
> Grilled lobster for dinner is offered at most of the restaurants. Take a taxi to loblolly or flash of beauty. this time of year, not sure there will be food at Flash. Take time to explore this island, and do some research. Here's a start: Navigating to Anegada
> From Anegada, I'd stop at Marina Cay, across from Trellis bay. Beach fun, food, some shopping. Then, I'd go down the north side of Tortola, stopping in Cane Garden, if the weather permits, on to Jost Van Dyke, Diamond Cay to start. Hike for 10-20 minutes to the bubbler, natures jacuzzi. Work your way to White Bay. Great beach, lots of folks at the Soggy Dollar Bar. I'd leave for West End, Tortola, grab a mooring, and if you could not get into Cane Garden Bay due to weather, rent a car from Jerry's car rental, they'll pick you up, and spend time seeing the beaches, make reservations at banankeet, for best sunset dining and then Pam's delight, for great local food.
> From West End, i'd head to Norman Island. Snorkel the caves then head to the beach at Pirates, stopping for lunch on the Willie T. For my last stop, i'd make my way to Cooper Island, directly across from Road town, allowing for an ez run back to Conch.
> There's a bunch more/less depending on you.
> Shout if i can help


Follow Joes recommendations. I know him personally and he is quite the person. His recommendations and advice are spot on

Dave


----------



## bobnpaula

We just got back from 10 days in the BVI, chartered Horizon out of Nanny Cay. this was our third time in BVI. Most people do a general counter-clockwise approach because of the prevailing winds in winter; means that beating will usually take place in the (relatively) sheltered Francis Drake Channel. But, I never heard of a charter company telling you you HAD to do a specific route. 
I agree with most of what has been said, except about Anegada... we did it this time precisely BECAUSE it is more challenging and open water and a "passage" of sorts. We loved the adventure of entering the (somewhat) tricky channel, and of seeing a place less-discovered than most in the BVI. Cow's Wreck Beach was a dream day.... we'll always remember such a beautiful, unspoiled place. 
So, here's what we did this time:
Nanny Cay to Great Harbour on Peter Island (agree with a short leg the first day, after briefings and to familiarize with the boat)
Peter Island to Marina Cay (unusually high winds/waves the week we were there, we were looking for a more protected mooring)... also, helps you get upwind.
Marina Cay to Gorda Sound. Grabbed a mooring off Vixen Point, a beautiful beach with no services to speak of. stayed two nights, and ate at Saba Rock and dinghyed over to Bitter End to see how the rich and famous live. Also, were waiting for our best weather window to Anegada.
Gorda Sound to Anegada... a fun/fast passage! Stayed two nights, and felt it was a highlight of our trip
Anegada to Great Harbour on Jost Van Dyke. This was our longest sail, a great day, mostly beam to broad reach. Had never seen Foxy's, had to check that off the list, and fairly good shelter from the wind/waves we had. 
JVD to Soper's Hole. Weather was deteriorating at this point, a short, rough ride to the protection of Soper's Hole. Always fun to check out the yachts in this popular destination for cruisers. 
Soper's Hole to Nanny Cay... our roughest day, and it was in the channel! Winds hit 30, waves were 10 feet and very short interval. Tiring beat, so we were glad our last night was back at Nanny Cay, could relax and get ready for the check-out and trip home. 
For what it is worth, trying to plan an exact itinerary before you are there and can see what your weather is like never works. Have general plans of things you'd like to see/do, and be ready for plan B or C if that's what conditions require. Have a great trip!


----------



## jimgo

By the way, I'm still not sure that its a good idea to plan to attack the BVI's, and especially to plan it on a public forum.


----------



## SVAuspicious

Background: My first charter in the BVI was in 1982. I ran charter groups down there in the late 80s and early 90s. A lot of my deliveries start or end there. Not counting deliveries I've been down there over 40 times.

My comments are based on Joe's because I think he has good suggestions even where I would do something different. There are a lot of personal choices.



Bermudahigh said:


> Leaving Roadtown you can go left or right.


Agreed. I go left. Why head downwind and then head back up? Cooper Island is my preferred first stop. It's an easy reach from Roadtown and most people who start the same day as you will head to the The Bight on Norman. Cooper has about the best sunset in the BVI.



Bermudahigh said:


> With 14 days, i'd put Anegada (with Conch's permission) on your list. This will be the at least a 2-3 day stop.


Yes - go to Anegada. I go there because I love the sail up and back. We usually spend one night. There is a lot of cool stuff. Cow Wreck beach for the beach bar, Big Bamboo for burgers, Flash of Beauty for the best snorkeling. Neptune's Treasure just pulled all their moorings due to increase in ground lease cost, which gives more room for anchoring. Still plenty of moorings off Anegada Reef Hotel for those so inclined. Get Walker's approach chart if it's your first visit. See below.



Bermudahigh said:


> Depending if you want to anchor or use moorings, be with people or get away from the crowd, will determine your stops.


Also agreed. I'm an anchor guy when I can. Interpret my comments accordingly.



Bermudahigh said:


> From Road town, i'd stop at Trellis Bay first, grab a mooring, have lunch at the loose mongoose, stroll the beach, dine at the last resort. call for reservations by 4pm, this applies to most restaurants, especially this time of year.


This is definitely a personal preference issue. I like Marina Cay better than Trellis.



Bermudahigh said:


> From Trellis, I'd head to Virgin Gorda, stopping at the Dogs for a snorkel, or just a pause, to get folks off the boat, in the water.


Right. I do Cooper first day. Second day early visit to the Baths then Marina Cay. Next day Dogs and on to North Sound.

Check with your charter company about using the NPT moorings at the Baths. Maintenance has been spotty. For a while Moorings and Sunsail were requiring you leave someone aboard at the mooring. If that is the case for you charter company while you are there then I definitely concur with Joe about renting a car to see the Baths. If you can take a ball get one at the South end and land your crew in Devil's Bay. The swim from the dinghy line there is shorter.



Bermudahigh said:


> I would pull into Leverick bay, enjoy their pool, do laundry, provision up and ck out North Sound, Vixen Point, Saba, Bitter End. Take a taxi to the Baths, make a day of that.


I try to spend two days in North Sound. I anchor in Drake's Anchorage off Moskito Island, walk the beach, and hang at Jumbies at Leverick. Janet LOVES the spa there. When I head to the BVI she starts making calls to the Spa at Leverick. Second night we move and anchor with the cruisers off Prickly Pear and hang with them at happy hour at Saba Rock. BEYC is overrated and overpriced in my opinion, even when an owner is picking up the tab after a delivery.



Bermudahigh said:


> From there, Anegada. Its about 15NM heading 003. Double ck that, as i usually leave from Jost Van Dyke. THere's a whole website dedicated to Anegada, its approach and what to do there.


That would be Walker's site BVIPirate.com . He sells an approach chart based on his soundings. He also has corrections for various chart packages on different chart plotters. Interestingly enough, like me, Walker is not a big fan of Anegada lobster. *grin* It's worth the experience but if you aren't sure split one and get something else.



Bermudahigh said:


> From Anegada, I'd stop at Marina Cay, across from Trellis bay. Beach fun, food, some shopping. Then, I'd go down the north side of Tortola, stopping in Cane Garden, if the weather permits, on to Jost Van Dyke, Diamond Cay to start. Hike for 10-20 minutes to the bubbler, natures jacuzzi. Work your way to White Bay. Great beach, lots of folks at the Soggy Dollar Bar.


The sail from Anegada to Jost Van Dyke is one of my favorite runs in the BVI. For some people it's long and far. Heading back to Marina Cay/Trellis/Great Camanoe/Scrub breaks it up.

Get a copy of one of the local papers that have a cruise ship schedule and avoid Cane Garden Bay on cruise ship days.

I go from Anegada to either Sandy Cay or Sandy Spit (home to Corona commercials and many music videos) for a late lunch. We hop to Little Harbor for dinner and the night and then White Bay the next day after a walk to the Bubbly Pool.



Bermudahigh said:


> I'd leave for West End, Tortola, grab a mooring, and if you could not get into Cane Garden Bay due to weather, rent a car from Jerry's car rental, they'll pick you up, and spend time seeing the beaches, make reservations at banankeet, for best sunset dining and then Pam's delight, for great local food.
> 
> From West End, i'd head to Norman Island. Snorkel the caves then head to the beach at Pirates, stopping for lunch on the Willie T. For my last stop, i'd make my way to Cooper Island, directly across from Road town, allowing for an ez run back to Conch.


I don't usually stop in Soper's Hole/West End unless we're running out of food or need to drop someone at the ferry to go back to STT. Again - personal choices. It's very protected in there so it can be warmer than other places.

Depending on who is aboard I'll do my last night in The Bight on Norman (Willy T and Pirates ex Billy Bones) on at Key Cay on the south shore of Peter. The latter is my personal preference. Very quiet. If Key Cay is full (only fits two or three boats) I used to stop in Money Bay on Norman but the construction there has taken some of the attraction away.

Pirates had a major overhaul over the winter and is reported to be more upscale with prices to match. I haven't been there and can't speak to it.

It's hard not to have a great time in the BVI. Go now.


----------



## TakeFive

Bermudahigh said:


> ...From Road town, i'd stop at Trellis Bay first, grab a mooring, have lunch at the loose mongoose, stroll the beach, dine at the last resort...


FYI, when I visited in January 2013 De Loose Mongoose restaurant was out of business. A couple guys had opened the bar for the holidays, but they seemed to be a long way off from getting the restaurant running.

Last Resort was still in business but closed the day we were there. It looked like a pretty cool place. I'd advise visiting it while you still can, because it's unclear if the proposed runway expansion would put them out of business.

If BVI moves ahead with a 7000' runway that can accommodate big, loud jets, the whole ambiance of that area will be negatively impacted. I know this from experience, since I keep my own boat at the end of the runway for Philly airport.


----------



## Robes

Thanks for all the helpful answers everyone!

So, after the overnight on the boat I expect to get out of Conch by Noon on MONDAY 4/8/13. Is Monday a good day (less charters leaving) or a busy day for new charters heading out?

As mentioned above, I think I'd pass on Norman as a 1st night if Mondays are busy, I'd rather follow the less traveled path.


----------



## jimgo

Just remember, the more traveled path has more people that can help in case something goes wrong.


----------



## SteveInMD

I like Conch Charters but getting you on your way in a timely fashion can be a challenge for them. I'll be there again two days from now. I'll try to post about my experience this time.


----------



## gts1544

*Robes*, I highly recommend picking up a Saba Rock Resort mooring ball at the far eastern end of North / Gorda Sound as it comes with a free bag of ice per night and a free water fill at their dock. Not that I have any experience at this, but the 4-6 PM Happy Hour $3 Pain Killers and Rum Punches take the edge off of a pressure filled environment! Have a great time!


----------



## fallard

Minnewaska said:


> First I've ever heard of a problem. We've certainly tacked right up snug to St. John's, although, I've never seen the Coasties to report on their reaction. I'm surprised its an issue, as long as you do not drop a hook. SJ is hard to avoid around West End, Sopers, Thatch Island, etc.


I, too, have never heard of there being a problem if you are on a BVI-flagged boat and sailing through US waters--or vice versa.

Whether or not your boat is flagged in the BVI, there are anchoring restrictions for much of St. John. Check out http://www.nps.gov/vicr/planyourvisit/loader.cfm?csModule=security/getfile&PageID=302105.


----------



## Robes

SteveInMD said:


> I like Conch Charters but getting you on your way in a timely fashion can be a challenge for them. I'll be there again two days from now. I'll try to post about my experience this time.


 Sounds great. I plan to go over every inch of the boat on the sleep over, have a list of questions ready also. They mention on their site somewhere to call them before noon of the previous day, sleep-over or not, to arrange for an early checkout, I plan to do that too.....

Have a great one!


----------



## Tim R.

SteveInMD said:


> I like Conch Charters but getting you on your way in a timely fashion can be a challenge for them. I'll be there again two days from now. I'll try to post about my experience this time.


Steve, we are flying out Friday morning from Boston. We will be chartering 2 boats with BVI Yacht Charters. Stop by to say hello if you see us.

One boat is a Beneteau 39 named Delphinus.


----------



## SteveInMD

Tim R. said:


> Steve, we are flying out Friday morning from Boston. We will be chartering 2 boats with BVI Yacht Charters. Stop by to say hello if you see us.
> 
> One boat is a Beneteau 39 named Delphinus.


Thanks. We'll be on a Leopard 43 at Conch but we wont be there until 4 or so on Saturday. Enjoy!



Robes; said:


> Sounds great. I plan to go over every inch of the boat on the sleep over, have a list of questions ready also. They mention on their site somewhere to call them before noon of the previous day, sleep-over or not, to arrange for an early checkout, I plan to do that too.....
> 
> Have a great one!


We've been in contact with Conch about the same. I'm hoping to get going by lunch time but I'm not going to hold my breath. I'll be happy to be there rather than here.


----------



## Robes

I was planning to pack a few food items, tea, spice, maybe some noodles, dry items, granola bars where ever they fit, nothing in large quantities (dozen+ candy bars). I see you have to have an IMPORT FORM. They will confiscate these items?


----------



## Tim R.

Robes said:


> I was planning to pack a few food items, tea, spice, maybe some noodles, dry items, granola bars where ever they fit, nothing in large quantities (dozen+ candy bars). I see you have to have an IMPORT FORM. They will confiscate these items?


You need to declare them at customs and they can charge a fee although I have never heard of anyone having to pay.


----------



## Minnewaska

I just avoid food stuffs, but there are definitely things you can't import. Must be a BVI customs website. I would check it carefully.


----------



## SteveInMD

Robes said:


> I was planning to pack a few food items, tea, spice, maybe some noodles, dry items, granola bars where ever they fit, nothing in large quantities (dozen+ candy bars). I see you have to have an IMPORT FORM. They will confiscate these items?


I've been on trips down there were we brought in almost all food for the week including coolers with meat (I think the limit is something like 40 lbs of meat per person max.) You can just declare it on the standard customs form. The charge was minimal. Probably fewer people do it now with airline baggage fees ramping up. You might want to bring some of your grocery receipts if you have them.


----------



## Minnewaska

Looks like meats are now prohibited, but other imports just drive a 5% to 15% import duty. 

Robes, have a great time! You've planned well, but be careful. BVI does not work like a swiss watch, you have to go with the flow and the flow is slow. Sometime is just isn't flowing. I swear, the more you plan the worse it gets.


----------



## FarCry

Minnewaska said:


> Looks like meats are now prohibited, but other imports just drive a 5% to 15% import duty.
> 
> Robes, have a great time! You've planned well, but be careful. BVI does not work like a swiss watch, you have to go with the flow and the flow is slow. Sometime is just isn't flowing. I swear, the more you plan the worse it gets.


The more rum you swallow, the better the system seems to work.:laugher 
That's why they offer free shots at the St Thomas airport!!!!!


----------



## Bowedtoothdoc

A couple of Painkillers will fix just about anything!!


----------



## SolSailor

Minnewaska said:


> Looks like meats are now prohibited, but other imports just drive a 5% to 15% import duty.
> 
> Robes, have a great time! You've planned well, but be careful. BVI does not work like a swiss watch, you have to go with the flow and the flow is slow. Sometime is just isn't flowing. I swear, the more you plan the worse it gets.


From the BVI Customs website...

_C*ustoms - Importation of Food* 
Yacht owners, charter guests, and visitors may bring food into the British Virgin Islands. For the time being, however, because of the worldwide threat of Hoof and Mouth and Mad Cow Disease, a law is in effect which bans the importation of any meat products unless an application is submitted to the Department of Agriculture for approval. Approved permits cost $25.00. For more information, please call the Department of Agriculture at 284- 495-2532. *Visitors coming from the North America with meat products for consumption during their stay will not have to fill out the application, if they are bringing less than 40LBs of meat.*

Good quality, fresh foods are available in the British Virgin Islands from several grocery stores and provisioners on a year-round basis. BVI import duties charged on food products range between 5% and 15% of the invoice value.

For more information on import regulations and tariffs, please contact the BVI Customs Department Phone: (284-494-3475). Open from 8:30am to 6:30pm_

Although I've never been, I think it could save you quite a bit on food if you do indeed pack a cooler of frozen meat... and depending on your airline perks you have (I'm Delta Diamond), the cooler could be part of your free luggage allowance.


----------



## SteveInMD

So if you stay under 40 pounds of meat, no application needed.


----------



## Minnewaska

SteveInMD said:


> So if you stay under 40 pounds of meat, no application needed.


Well that should be enough then. 

Food is a bit pricey there, but there are online services where you can place an order before you depart, pay with your credit card and tell them when to meet you at your boat. You fully customize like a shopping list and aren't button holed into those silly charter food packages. They work with all the charter companies.

For what you might save, I would never want to deal with the coolers and forms. Having one bag slung over your shoulder is a serious advantage when dealing with "the islands". Picking multiple heavy items in and out of cabs, on ferries, through customs, etc, sounds very cumbersome to me.

Maybe bring something you absolutely must have and can't get.


----------



## TakeFive

Minnewaska said:


> Well that should be enough then.
> 
> Food is a bit pricey there, but there are online services where you can place an order before you depart, pay with your credit card and tell them when to meet you at your boat. You fully customize like a shopping list and aren't button holed into those silly charter food packages. They work with all the charter companies.
> 
> For what you might save, I would never want to deal with the coolers and forms. Having one bag slung over your shoulder is a serious advantage when dealing with "the islands". Picking multiple heavy items in and out of cabs, on ferries, through customs, etc, sounds very cumbersome to me.
> 
> Maybe bring something you absolutely must have and can't get.


Another alternative to consider: I much prefer to inspect the food that I buy instead of having someone who doesn't care pick out the first thing they find. So we passed on pre-ordering and planned to go to RiteWay the night before. We were so wiped out from the day of travel that we didn't make it out that night, so we went out at 7am the morning of our departure. RiteWay's main location was an easy 5-minute walk from the Sunsail/Moorings facility, and we were back in plenty of time for our 9am chart briefing. We had three of us to lug the groceries back. Each of us carried 2 gallon jugs of water, and we had daypacks to put the food in. However, we did not provision heavily - we were only buying food for lunch every day (mostly cold cuts and stuff). Heavier provisioning would have probably required a cab ride.

The RiteWay store was a little higher priced than mainland supermarkets, but not by as much as we expected.

Some people don't want to do any of this shopping while on vacation, so the services are nice for them. But my wife can be picky about brand names and condition of fresh produce, so this option was much better for us.

One warning: Although RiteWay's flagship location is a nice sized store, their selection was spotty for certain food items. For instance, the deli counter was completely out of roast beef, turkey, and some other cold cuts. The only meat we could find that we liked was ham, which obviously could be a problem for some people. Some of the advance purchase services claim that by ordering ahead you avoid out-of-stock problems, but I'm not sure the laid back island people would be that diligent. I'd appreciate comments on this from those who have actually used their services.

Also, RiteWay has affiliated stores on the other islands. Selection is pretty good for small stores. Prices seemed to be a little higher on the more remote islands, but still cheaper than eating out.


----------



## Minnewaska

TakeFive said:


> ...........Some of the advance purchase services claim that by ordering ahead you avoid out-of-stock problems, but I'm not sure the laid back island people would be that diligent. I'd appreciate comments on this from those who have actually used their services.....


I'll give them credit that its hard to avoid out-of-stock issues. They are on a island.

However, we did not have a significant issue. I would say 98% as we ordered. It's a little hard for me to imagine being that brand specific in my requirements when traveling to another country. However, most brands were US and arrived exactly as the website identified them.

As for produce, our bag of apples and potatoes on this last trip were fine. Lettuce too as well as limes. Large tomatoes didn't last a day, but grape tomatoes lasted longer.

Beer, wine, tuna, bread, butter, eggs, snacks, chicken, cookies, etc, were all great. We fully provisioned for all breakfasts, most lunches and about 3 dinners.


----------



## SteveInMD

SteveInMD said:


> I like Conch Charters but getting you on your way in a timely fashion can be a challenge for them. I'll be there again two days from now. I'll try to post about my experience this time.


I have to eat my words. Conch is doing a top notch job. Almost ready to shove off. Should be ready by 10:30! Well done Conch!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minnewaska

SteveInMD said:


> I have to eat my words. Conch is doing a top notch job. Almost ready to shove off. Should be ready by 10:30! Well done Conch!
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Enjoy! Raise your first painkiller to the rest of us.

Hey, if you're at the bar at Cooper Island Beach resort, tell me how many numbers are on the Shut the Box game on the bar. We are looking for one and can't recall.


----------



## SteveInMD

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Minnewaska

Awesome! Thank you!


----------



## vtsailguy

While it was orientated for kids, this might be useful
BVI/USVI Sailing Itinerary for Children Redux | Sailing With Kids


----------



## Zanshin

The only night one might wish to avoid Norman Island and The Bight is on Sundays, which is 'locals' night at the Willie T and is accompanied by loud music, lots of go-fast boats coming from and going back to Tortola (many are planing in the anchorage). And since Pirate's restaurant and bar burned down last week there's no option ashore until they rebuild. 
There are mooring balls aplenty at Norman and you've got the Caves plus Pelican and other activities so it remains a good first (and last) night option from Road Town or Nanny Cay.

*OOPS *- I responded to a 6-month old post at the end of page 1 by mistake, and since the thread has already been read I won't delete the (superfluous) information.


----------

